# Gas Fireplace Insert Maintenance and Repairs



## jeffjunstrom

We have a gas fireplace insert in our living room. Went to switch it on this week because #autumn, and only the central flame stays lit, it doesn't spread. This isn't our exact model but it's close, for reference...

https://www.firepatio.com/store/Cosmo-I30-p141913976

I called the installer and they want $200 to come out and take a look, and they refuse to troubleshoot over the phone. With the caveat that I understand it's dangerous to play with gas and fire, but with the further caveat that I know how to shut of the breaker, the gas line, and am otherwise fairly handy, has anyone done any basic maintenance on anything like this? I'd hate to be out $200 and waste this guys time if its something as simple as taking a brush to the tiny gas outputs or something. Power and gas supply clearly aren't the issue, I'm thinking some sort of clog or other trip-up that isn't allowing the gas to keep moving down the line to the rest of the fireplace.

Any insight appreciated.


----------



## 440mag

*What to Know About Gas Fireplace Servicing and Maintenance*:
https://www.familyhandyman.com/article/gas-fireplace-service-maintenance/

"_Most of the maintenance routine for your gas log fireplace insert can be performed by you on a regular or periodic basis_." (Buuuuuuut ……!): https://www.doityourself.com/stry/gas-log-fireplace-insert-maintenance


----------



## LegionLawn

jeffjunstrom said:


> We have a gas fireplace insert in our living room. Went to switch it on this week because #autumn, and only the central flame stays lit, it doesn't spread. This isn't our exact model but it's close, for reference...
> 
> https://www.firepatio.com/store/Cosmo-I30-p141913976
> 
> I called the installer and they want $200 to come out and take a look, and they refuse to troubleshoot over the phone. With the caveat that I understand it's dangerous to play with gas and fire, but with the further caveat that I know how to shut of the breaker, the gas line, and am otherwise fairly handy, has anyone done any basic maintenance on anything like this? I'd hate to be out $200 and waste this guys time if its something as simple as taking a brush to the tiny gas outputs or something. Power and gas supply clearly aren't the issue, I'm thinking some sort of clog or other trip-up that isn't allowing the gas to keep moving down the line to the rest of the fireplace.
> 
> Any insight appreciated.


Full disclosure, I have a wood burning fireplace but if your pilot light works it's sounds like some sort of clog farther down the line. Might as well try cleaning out the holes/line if you have the ability to turn off the gas to the unit and the breaker. If that doesn't work then call the repairman.


----------



## SWB

We just had our 25 yr old insert serviced for about the same price they quoted you. In our case, it was money well spent. He fixed a couple of small issues and cleaned the entire unit.


----------



## Mightyquinn

We have one also and barely use it as it rarely gets cold enough to turn it on but we had the same issue as you are having and it's usually just a build up of dust on the igniter. I removed all the fake logs so I could get easy access to the mechanism and blew it out with some canned air and cleaned the igniter with a Q-tip and some rubbing alcohol. Just follow the lighting instructions that came with it and you should be fine.


----------



## mattw10517

If the pilot is lit but the fire won't light, it's potentially a thermopile problem. Easy to verify with a multimeter and a cheap DIY fix. Agree that I would take everything apart and clean it also.


----------



## DFWdude

I am in the exact same boat, but two units that wont light the main burners. 225 to come take a look....no thanks!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

UPDATE: I did everything I could, which wasn't much, so we bit the bullet and had the guy come out. Turns out it was rainwater coming back through the exterior vents, which flooded the system. They installed a new shield over the vent, and covered all costs, so there was that. It was likely a combo installation by the vendor and builder not putting a gutter over the vent problem. It's fixed...for now, but at least we know the cause.


----------

